# Division 3 thread



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Most conference's have the regular season finale February 21 though some conferences have conference tournaments that start on the 21. Tournament starts Thursday, March 5 with a couple opening round games (tournament only has 62 team though they might have 63 now). D3hoops.com is a great website for into on division 3.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Excited to see how this all plays out. Interested to see how the MIAA fares.


----------

